# i've been offered caretakership of some land in s. az...



## maus (Apr 25, 2008)

...thoughts?


----------



## Mouse (Apr 25, 2008)

mm camping


----------



## macks (Apr 25, 2008)

can I camp on it next week sometime if you're going to be there?


----------



## maus (Apr 25, 2008)

im not going to be there... but ill PM you the dudes number who owns it.


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 18, 2020)

need a mechanic?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 20, 2020)

White Hawk said:


> need a mechanic?



OP hasn't been on this site for over a decade. I don't think you're gonna get an answer.


----------



## MetalBryan (Feb 20, 2020)

I like to think OP walked out into the fucking desert and never came back... living happily ever after on his DIY cactus farm selling water to oogles and tourists.


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 20, 2020)

Now that's some great smoke


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't even truly know what day it is. But I am a pretty decent mechanic


----------

